# Suckling?? Seriously...?



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

So I watched Malachi do something yesterday that I have never seen an 'adult' dog do before in my life...I'd love opinions on this-esp what it could mean psychologically. I wish I could have taken a pic, but I'm sure he'll do it again.

A pillow from my bed had fallen onto the floor in my bedroom. When we came in from our walk, Malachi ran over to it and laid down with it. He proceeded to take a portion of it gently in his mouth (not chewing/being rough/destructive) he just held it in his mouth. His front paws were out in front of him resting on another part of the pillow. I watched as his front paws made a 'kneading/suckling' motion. This went on for 20min or more. He just lay there, content and quiet, seemingly 'suckling' my pillow. It was all at the same time the sweetest and saddest thing..I'm guessing he was weaned from his mother WAY too early??

I had a cat that I rescued from the local shelter years ago. He did this similar thing on ALL my pillows/blankets in the house until the day he died at 11yo. He would just purrr and then leave little wet spots on all my pillows lol. The vet said it was bc he was taken from his mother too soon. It was a comfort thing. 

Has anyone else ever seen a DOG do this?? I was shocked! And please correct me if my line of thinking is way off on this..


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I think you are right about it. The dog was probably taken away from the mother too young. I bet he's glad to have you now.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

One of my club member's dogs does this on his blanket. I have had two that suckle in their sleep.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it's just a calming method...relaxing. There are some members on the board that talked about their dogs doing it. Rusty has not done it for a long time but I saw him sucking on the corner of a pillow when he was falling asleep.


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

awww  
maya does it too to her toy duck, she always looks really happy doing it and i find it quite cute


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

it IS very cute. he was doing it again today. he looks so serene and peaceful and content...my BIG BIG baby


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

It's not that uncommon. A lot of Dobermans are suckers. Just make sure it doesn't lead to accidently ingesting the things that are being sucked on.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

he doesn't appear to actually be 'sucking' on anything. the two times I have watched him do it, he just holds the blanket/pillow in his mouth. His paws make the 'kneading' motion, but his mouth is still. no sucking as far as I can tell-just gentle 'holding'.


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

lol yea that´s maya. if i knew how i would post a video of her doing it


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

My first GSD - Reno, used to suckle on the ears of white stuffed animals. I brought her home as a pup with a chew bunny, so every night she would grab her bunny and suckle its tail or ears until she fell asleep. It was adorable. Bunny between her paws until she would fall asleep.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Reno, did she ever grow out of it?..Not that I mind..it's so endearing.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I've had several dogs who have done this. Not uncommon, and not due to being removed from the mother/litter too soon.


----------

